# Headed to New Orleans



## bobbiejill (Jun 1, 2011)

Hubby and I are headed to New Orleans in a day or two.  Anyone know of a nice, safe campground in the area?  I have found a couple in Ponchartrain, but with mixed reviews.  We would love to be able to shuttle in to New Orleans.

Would really appreciate it if someone has suggestions!

Thanks!

Jill


----------



## akjimny (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: Headed to New Orleans

Jill - I use this website to find RV parks.  www.rvparkreviews.com.  Their reviewers are pretty fair and accurate.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bobbiejill (Jun 2, 2011)

Re: Headed to New Orleans

Thanks Jim!  Will give it a try!
Jill


----------



## 3magic (Jul 11, 2011)

Re: Headed to New Orleans

May be this helps you, http://koa.com/campgrounds/


----------

